# Figures for Moebius Flying Sub



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

The Chariot figures are in production... I should be taking orders in a few days and should ship figures in time for Christmas... maybe quite a bit sooner.

I'm starting work of a set of 1/32 figures for the Flying Sub to be ready when the model ships...

Assuming you want David Hedison and Richard Basehart in the 2 seats with Hedison on the controls... any thoughts welcome.

2 questions for you guys...

1 - Dress... in shirt sleeve uniforms or suit coat uniforms... other options?

2 - Do any of you have good reference on the joystick hand controls? I'm going to build them into Hedisons hands... and possibly make a set of replacements for Basehart's seat... maybe not needed... looking ahead... 

I'm doing rapid prototyping on a Hedison figure in advance of getting hard data from Moebius just to experiment with the sculpting needed to finish him off... kind of a rough draft. The smaller size will likely be a challenge... but I want these guys to LOOK like their on-screen counterparts! 

You're going to love the Chariot figures... Penny's hair turned out a little big... but other than that they really look like the on screen characters.


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> The Chariot figures are in production... I should be taking orders in a few days and should ship figures in time for Christmas... maybe quite a bit sooner.
> 
> I'm starting work of a set of 1/32 figures for the Flying Sub to be ready when the model ships...
> 
> Assuming you want David Hedison and Richard Basehart in the 2 seats with Hedison on the controls... any thoughts welcome.
> 
> 2 questions for you guys...
> 
> 1 - Dress... in shirt sleeve uniforms or suit coat uniforms... other options?
> 
> 2 - Do any of you have good reference on the joystick hand controls? I'm going to build them into Hedisons hands... and possibly make a set of replacements for Basehart's seat... maybe not needed... looking ahead...
> 
> I'm doing rapid prototyping on a Hedison figure in advance of getting hard data from Moebius just to experiment with the sculpting needed to finish him off... kind of a rough draft. The smaller size will likely be a challenge... but I want these guys to LOOK like their on-screen counterparts!
> 
> You're going to love the Chariot figures... Penny's hair turned out a little big... but other than that they really look like the on screen characters.


http://hirevsims.com/01prod/fltcontrl/fcntrl/fstjet/fstjet.htm

Would this be of any use? Click on products/Controllers/Controllers/FastJets.


----------



## drewid142

That's a GREAT link teslabe... but given the nature of some of our comrades... I don't want any "canons" fired my way... I'm looking for reference to THE on-screen joystick controls of the flying sub. I did bookmark that link, though... cool stuff!

Over the next week or two... any general comments about what you would like to see in a figure set for the flying sub will be heard loud and clear and I will try to make y'all happy... but I'm guessing about 2 weeks from now I will send out the figures for "printing" to begin the sculpting process on top of the nudes... so speak now. I was wondering if a standing figure in back would be cool... maybe this set is 3 or 4 figures that can be ordered as singles... they are small... but I wll make them nicely detailed! Throw out your desires to be heard!

Drew


----------



## falcon49xxxx

They should be in their Leather Jackets with the joysticks in their hands.


----------



## drewid142

I'm trying to avoid buying the whole series... are there any fans out there that can point me to particular episodes that have good detail shots of the interior... the pilot seats and controls in particular... episode number and season?

Leather jackets? I thought you were making a risque joke at first... joysticks in hand... but did they wear leather jackets when they went to fly the sub? I need to get ahold of the scenes to do frame grabs for reference... so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flyingfrets

drewid142 said:


> I'm trying to avoid buying the whole series... are there any fans out there that can point me to particular episodes that have good detail shots of the interior... the pilot seats and controls in particular... episode number and season?
> 
> Leather jackets? I thought you were making a risque joke at first... joysticks in hand... but did they wear leather jackets when they went to fly the sub? I need to get ahold of the scenes to do frame grabs for reference... so any help would be appreciated.


That's how I remember them also (the leather bomber jackets).


----------



## gaetan

Hello Drew

We need a standing Kowalski with his very distinctive strait out forelock hairstyle...:thumbsup:

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## drewid142

Although I love the subs... I'm not a true fan... is this kowalski?


----------



## drewid142

Fret... bomber jackets sound fun to sculpt! I'm going to need to find what episode had the scenes in question so I can do some grabs... any help out there? Episode and season numbers?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Nope. Left to right you have there: Chip Morton, Admiral Nelson and Captain Crane.

Here is Kowalski:

http://www.vttbots.com/page1.html

and:

http://www.actordatabase.com/delmonroe/photos.htm

Kowalski typically wore a red jumpsuit / work coverall as his daily uniform. By the way, there's ample room in there for a Chip Morton while you are at it. Those four were certainly series regulars that any Voyage fan would recognize instantly.

Huzz


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Dave! I did a google on the internets... and found Kowalski...

so getting back to my earlier comment... I don't know VTTBOTS very well... but if I can round up the right reference I can make ANYTHING you all desire... Crane and Nelson in the seats is a given, I suspect... but have at it... let me know what you would LOVE to see happen and I will try to make it so... I'll make these little single figures you can order as you wish to mix and match if I get some good ideas from y'all!


----------



## Dave Hussey

That be 'Ski!!!:thumbsup:

Huzz


----------



## AJ-1701

I don't have the vids or dvds but I can always remember Crane and Nelson in the leather bomber jackets :thumbsup:and from said memories nelson was in the l/hand seat most of the time. But thats a nit pick point...


----------



## Krel

They usually wore black leather jackets that were suppose to incorporate a life vest, and escape hood. They were not bomber jackets, most likely they were made by the costume department. They may not have even actually been leather, I seem to remember them wearing the jackets in the water in a few episodes.

The control sticks were the same ones that were used for the Spindrift. They were auto-pilot imput controls from a B-17 bomber. This according to the Model Builders Reference Vault: http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Spindrift/SpindriftCockpit.htm

David.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Come to think of it, Kowalski would don a black leather bomber jacket over his red coveralls for FS duty I believe.

Huzz


----------



## Ductapeforever

The control sticks were NOT the same as the 'Spindrift' style, as they were mounted on the arms of the seats, as depicted in both the 'Aurora' and Moebius kits.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

falcon49xxx said:


> They should be in their Leather Jackets with the joysticks in their hands.


:thumbsup:


...One other suggestion, How about Capt.Crane in his Yellow Skin Diving Outfit?

To be displayed comming out of the bottom Hatch Perhaps???


----------



## drewid142

Probable base set...
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 21 4-5-5.jpg

possible add on seats?
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 35 10-25-6.jpg
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 30 10-25-6.jpg

I also notice a stowed position for the ladder... slightly agled up out of the way... interesting.


----------



## falcon49xxxx

Dont forget the throat microphone,very important...


----------



## Krel

Ductapeforever said:


> The control sticks were NOT the same as the 'Spindrift' style, as they were mounted on the arms of the seats, as depicted in both the 'Aurora' and Moebius kits.


Look at this photo: http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Spindrift/spindrift05.jpg 

From Phil Broad's site: *The yoke was designed and built by the studio but the stick is military surplus. These sticks, which were also used in the "Flying Sub" (Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea), are actually the input control for auto-pilots which were installed in late model WWII B-17s and other bombers of that era.*

They are the same control sticks, it is just that on the Spindrift, they are mounted next to the control yokes, not on the pilot's chair arms. Just because the location is different, it does not mean that they are not the same control stick.

I haven't seen it in years, but it is also possible that these control sticks were also used for the pilot's station on the Proteus. All three were made at 20th Century Fox.

David.


----------



## John P

They definitely have to be in their black leather bomber jackets.


----------



## drewid142

OH! I see! The joystick yes... the funky steering rig no... so that's a great shot of the joysticks themselves... THANKS!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The same joysticks are used in the SpacePod.


----------



## Argonaut

Good Flying Sub episodes from the second season (1965) are:
TIME BOMB, ...AND FIVE OF US ARE LEFT, THE LEFT HANDED MAN,
LEVIATHAN, and THE SILENT SABOTEURS. Neslon and Crane should be
wearing khaki uniforms with the black leather flight jackets with rank
insignia on the shoulders. Great work!


----------



## Ductapeforever

I agree on the joysticks....the Spindrift steering rig, thats another matter entirely. I stand corrected. Sorry David for the misunderstanding.


----------



## JeffG

If they ever decide to do a reboot of Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea, they could always cast Mike Dirnt of Green Day as Kowalski! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG

I'd love to see a James Cameron designed Flying Sub type vehicle given his love of oceanography and science fiction.


----------



## John P

JeffG said:


> If they ever decide to do a reboot of Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea, they could always cast Mike Dirnt of Green Day as Kowalski! :thumbsup:


In the reboot, Kawalski would be a woman!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hopefuly to be played by Rachel Nichols! :woohoo: 
Huzz


----------



## drewid142

Thanks For The Episode Refs Argonaut!

and pointing out the throat mike, falcon! I probably would have missed that!


----------



## Seaview

As a point of research, the FS jackets were not "bomber jackets" per se, but were single-breasted black leather U-boat Leater deck coats that had their hems shortened to jacket length, and stand-up collars flattened into regular collars with short lapels.
I highly recommend that you sit through all the 2nd season episodes listed earlier in this thread. 
As for sculpting extra figures, Crewman Kowalski & Chief Sharkey are both excellent candidates for extra FS crewmen. It would be helpful to know if the Moebius FS-1 will come with only the pilot and co-pilot seats, or include the two extra passenger seats that were featured from time to time.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Drew, I've been scratching figures for my 1/16 FS scratch-build. Here are a couple of frame grabs...



















I've got more if you need them.


----------



## falcon49xxxx

So far it looks like it will come with two seats.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Personally, I can live without the third seat.

What _would_ be fun is to have some sort of tentacle, mummy hand, or alien claw poking through the aft hatchway (seems like the guest-monster-of-the-week was always creeping up on the pilots from behind).


----------



## drewid142

Super Reference, Sir Dyle!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Carson Dyle said:


> Personally, I can live without the third seat.
> 
> What _would_ be fun is to have some sort of tentacle, mummy hand, or alien claw poking through the aft hatchway (seems like the guest-monster-of-the-week was always creeping up on the pilots from behind).


 
....And smacking Patterson across the back of the head


----------



## drewid142

Sir Dyle, et all... I will leave it to you all to scratch your own monsters creeping in.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Carson Dyle said:


> Drew, I've been scratching figures for my 1/16 FS scratch-build. Here are a couple of frame grabs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more if you need them.


 
...In that second Photo, Sitting next to Nelson is the actor who played Seaview's First Skipper in the Pilot"11 days to Zero". Capt John Phillips:thumbsup:

..He took a bullit to the head after Nelson's car was Ambushed. He was used again here(not as Capt. Phillips), To go with footage from the Pilot Irwin Allen reused..
Just some more usless info


----------



## nautilusnut

*flying sub figures*

I'm very interested in these figures. The season 2 dvd set has lots of shots of the flying sub and the uniforms in question. A leather jacket over the uniform in most shots. The pilot always had a throat mike on- like those used in WWII bombers. I will try and give you the episode #'s tonight after I get home.


----------



## nautilusnut

*flying sub figures*

Never mind- Seaview beat me to it! Good shoW!


----------



## drewid142

Thanks, Though! I have already ordered season 2 DVDs... but the great screen grabs from CarsonDyle help A LOT!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Glad to be of service. Let me know if you need any additional shots.


----------



## drewid142

Funny you should ask, Carson Dyle! I've ordered the second season... but do you have good shots showing

the pattern of the cushions on the seats
the base upon which the seat sits and turns

I'm doing a test print of a character and a seat to try out the sculpting... should post photos next week some time...

still waiting to hear from the caster on the chariot figures... but hope to post pricing and such in a day or two...


----------



## drewid142

...wrong thread... moved to Chariot figures


----------



## otto

Yes indeed, I've been watching it recently on TV Land, and every episode in the flying sub has them wearing the jackets. I cant tell you any eisode numbers though...


----------



## drewid142

Getting Started... Since I'm going to offer the "extra" seats to those who might want them... I'm going to do a totally tricked out seat part. This is an EARLY sketch! The geometry for the armrest is actually quite complicated... so I am working out the shapes... but i thought I'd give you all a taste of it. The figure pose is not final at all... I need to see the kit part, and to study the details of the armrest and such to figure the actual pose details.

I'm thinking the seats and figures are close to the window... so they deserve to be done up right. I'll make sure the figures fit the kit part seats... but will also offer replacement seats that are filled with fine delicate detail. They will include alternate armrest without the controls to fit as the third middle seat, or the 2 back seats. I haven't seen the actual kit parts yet... so it is quite possible these seats are not even needed... but I'm so excited about this awesome kit that I am dreaming it all up in advance!

I'm doing some advance work here... hoping to get a part from Moebius to work from to have these ready WHEN the kit ships!


----------



## Krel

nautilusnut said:


> The pilot always had a throat mike on- like those used in WWII bombers. I will try and give you the episode #'s tonight after I get home.


They probably got them the same place that they acquired the B-17 auto-pilot control sticks. No telling how much WWII surplus ended up as props, or set dressing on IA's shows. :lol:

Like all movie studios Fox reused practically everything they had. If you want to know where the lite floor panels in the Flying Sub came from, then look at the Miniaturizer set from "Fantastic Voyage". I have read that the whale interior set was reused body parts, also from "Fantastic Voyage". 

David.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Cool!



drewid142 said:


> The geometry for the armrest is actually quite complicated...


Tell me about it...

I've been trying to scratch both the seat and figures for my 1/16 FS build, and it's been a real hair-puller. Your "rough sketches" look great though, and I've no doubt the end results will be far superior to what I manage to cluge together.


----------



## drewid142

This is about all I can do in advance of getting real parts to work from... I am "printing" this seat part and the figure part to visualize scale and detail issues when I am working on the final parts... I'll post photos next week of the parts.

There are LOTS of wrong details in this one... I am still pulling it all together... but it helps to print at least one rough copy to study while I am developing the final art.

Golly this is going to be such a cool kit! Moebius ROCKS!

Drew


----------



## fortress

Ok! Drewid here's my take on it!

Crane(seated)flight jacket
Nelson(seated)flight jacket
Chip morton(standing) regular duty dress
kowalski(standing) red jumpsuit
Sharkey(standing) wetsuit

I look forward seeing what you come up with.
You may want to include some of those fake
monsters they had on the fourth season.

They were really GREAT!



fortress


----------



## John P

Carson Dyle said:


> Personally, I can live without the third seat.
> 
> What _would_ be fun is to have some sort of tentacle, mummy hand, or alien claw poking through the aft hatchway (seems like the guest-monster-of-the-week was always creeping up on the pilots from behind).


Ya know, that does give me an idea for a stand...


----------



## Seaview

fortress said:


> Crane(seated)flight jacket
> Nelson(seated)flight jacket
> Chip morton(standing) regular duty dress
> kowalski(standing) red jumpsuit
> Sharkey(standing) wetsuit


I like these ideas! Cmdr. Morton and Crewman Kowalski standing and not wearing flight jackets could be readying the FS-1 for flight without Crane and Nelson in the seats, OR Sharkey in the wet suit while Crane and Nelson are at the controls, with the Kelson Hatch open, makes for another fine display scenario! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcon49xxxx

K.I.S.S.,I dont think you need to over engineer this.Use the kit part as the pattern for the third seat otherwise the seat will look out of place.I think most of us will just want one or two figures at the most, considering the economy and all.Just my two cents.


----------



## John P

I just want Nelson and Crane in the drivers' seats. Any other figures, I won't use, and would be a waste of money for me. If three extra figures drive the cost up, I'm gonna have to pass.


----------



## Antimatter

Will the bottom hatch be the electonic slide or the regular hatch?


----------



## Antimatter

John P said:


> I just want Nelson and Crane in the drivers' seats. Any other figures, I won't use, and would be a waste of money for me. If three extra figures drive the cost up, I'm gonna have to pass.


Crane and Nelson are plenty.


----------



## jbond

The bottom hatch is the regular hatch; all the miniatures feature that detail. The sliding hatch was another one of those Irwin Allen features made to ease production that didn't necessarily jibe with the details on the miniature.


----------



## Carson Dyle

jbond said:


> TThe sliding hatch was another one of those Irwin Allen features made to ease production that didn't necessarily jibe with the details on the miniature.


Yeah, Allen & Co. got a lot of milage out of that sliding hatch, lol.


----------



## drewid142

No worries on extra figures, guys... they will be singles folks can get separately.

Drew

Same with the seats I'm doing... you can use the kit parts or opt to upgrade... I'm going to make them all a bunch of simple little add on parts. After I see the actual kit parts I maight not even do the seats... but I'm all excited about the kit so I'm working ahead to have it all ready when the kit ships.


----------



## Antimatter

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, Allen & Co. got a lot of milage out of that sliding hatch, lol.



What's funny is the FS would be dead on the bottom and the divers could still leave out of the lower hatch/slide hatch.:drunk:


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

I've got some early roughs to show off! I'm planning to offer additional seats for folks that want to do the 3 and 4 seat configurations... and may offer replacement seats for the 2 front seats... I have to study the kit parts first... and they actually look like they are pretty freakin' cool... so the jury is out on what I'll do on seats... but I printed one anyway... posting mostly because it's cool and fun... also the first rough figure for fit checking on the kit part Moebius is sending me. My figures will fit the kit part seats no matter what I do with add-on or replacement seats.

also... the Chariot figures are being produced and I am taking orders... $85 per complete set of 8 figures (including Bloop) and all the bonus detail parts. I will offer individual figures in some form in a month or 2. E-mail me at [email protected] if you want to order those. They should ship out in a few weeks.


----------



## WEAPON X

drewid142 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I've got some early roughs to show off! I'm planning to offer additional seats for folks that want to do the 3 and 4 seat configurations... and may offer replacement seats for the 2 front seats... I have to study the kit parts first... and they actually look like they are pretty freakin' cool... so the jury is out on what I'll do on seats... but I printed one anyway... posting mostly because it's cool and fun... also the first rough figure for fit checking on the kit part Moebius is sending me. My figures will fit the kit part seats no matter what I do with add-on or replacement seats.
> 
> also... the Chariot figures are being produced and I am taking orders... $85 per complete set of 8 figures (including Bloop) and all the bonus detail parts. I will offer individual figures in some form in a month or 2. E-mail me at [email protected] if you want to order those. They should ship out in a few weeks.


Drew, your early roughs ( Flying Sub Seat along w/ the scale figure) is really looking great! Chills! :thumbsup:

- Ben


----------



## drewid142

Nothing new to post here right now... but posting to pop it back up the list for starmann to see! I should post pics of the Flying sub figures in a week or two... gotta stay on schedule to have them ready when the kit ships! I'll be going through the vids this weekend to do framegrabs and check some details.

Drew


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> Nothing new to post here right now... but posting to pop it back up the list for starmann to see! I should post pics of the Flying sub figures in a week or two... gotta stay on schedule to have them ready when the kit ships! I'll be going through the vids this weekend to do framegrabs and check some details.
> 
> Drew


I will be taking 2, I just preordered a second FS....:thumbsup: Can't wait 
for some pictures.:wave:


----------



## drewid142

OK... I'm getting ready to do final figures for the flying sub... one last check with the experts...

They are pretty small... so they won't be very expensive. I'm doing 3 figures...with the idea being that you should pick 2 of them for your build. You may order them separately. I am not making extra seats, but I am making replacement armrests and joysticks to match the on screen better... larger joystick and armrest does not curve in to seat. I did a bunch of screen studies to make this determination.

I'm thinking the following (unless I hear otherwise from you guys)

Left Seat with hands on joysticks - Richard Basehart (Adm Nelson) in leather jacket (Estimate 5 foot 9 inches tall)
Rightseat with hands NOT on joysticks - David Hedison (Capt Crane) in leather jacket (Estimate 5 foot 11 inches tall)
Standing leaning over holding seat back - Del Monroe (Ski) in jumpsuit (Estimate just over 6 foot tall)

each figure will come with 2 sets of armrests and joysticks... there will be duplication of those tiny parts, but that way you can order only one figure and still not need any more bits.

Why third figure if not doing extra seats? I think almost everybody will build the classic 2 seat layout... the idea here is that nobody needs more than 2 of the figures... but you can do Crane and Nelson both seated, or you can do Neslon in Pilot seat with Ski standing holding back of passenger seat... interesting different layout with a little more dynamic.

Anyway... for now that's what I'm thinking. I will have them ready when the kit ships... if you feel storngly that I'm leaving something out, by all means chime in.

Pics of parts next week!


----------



## WEAPON X

Drew, I was really looking forward towards your full (extra) seats as well! It would have been really cool. You may be very surprised that quit a few of us model builders would had indeed placed a third seated person onboard. 

Nevertheless I'm sure that your figures along with the armrests will look great! 

- Ben


----------



## drewid142

Maybe I'll be able to do seats just a little later if the demand seems to be there. If so, I will announce that I am doing so around the time the Moebius kit ships so you can make plans. I need to make sure the base set that most folks will want is ready when the FS kits ship from Moebius. 

I haven't sold nearly as many Chariot figures as I had hoped. I'm thinking partly because they weren't ready until a few months after the Chariot kit came out, and partly because some folks are weary to order from the new guy until he has proven himself to deliver the goods. In any event, I am trying to have fun and trying to make the "business" make sense. I'm commited to them enough that I am ordering a bunch of kits from the caster in anticipation of future orders and i will be getting them into some of the catalog sites later this month as well. I have a loose deal with the wife to be supportive for a while to see if I can devote this much time to my hobby and actually have it make some money. Right now I am about 6 thousand bucks in the hole after working for almost 3 years on a number of projects, but I have a whole bunch of really cool kits coming up over the next few months. We'll see. I love this stuff, but I can't afford to do it like this if it doesn't pay for itself and then some.

I'm rambling... I hear ya! You actually want the seats... I'll try to get them done after I get the base figures ready. 

Cheers!

Aw... what am I saying... I'll do the seats, then... but they may not be cast and ready to ship when the kit goes out. I will have the base set of figures done when the kit ships, and this is such a frea-ackin' cool kit, I will get a fourth figure (seated... Barbara Eden?) and the seats, but they may not ship until 4 to 6 weeks after the kits are out. Now I have to stop with the stream of conciousness typing before I get myself into trouble 

Drew


----------



## drewid142

These are the base poses I am working with... I'll polish them up a bit more... (Ski's personal features have not yet been done) and then they are off to the prototyper... cloths and hair will be sculpts as with the Chariot figures... but I learned some lessons there... I hope to make these even better... although the small size presents a whole new set of chellenges.

Before you ask about cost... I don't know yet... they are small and there aren't a whole bunch of them so obviously a lot cheaper than the Chariot figures... I'm going to sell them as single figures with armrest and joysticks so you can mix and match as you choose.

The seats shown here are wierd blend of the ones i did prior to getting a seat from Moebius and corrections... when I do final seats they will be all fixed up right... if you plan to do the 2 seat layout the Moebius seats are fine with the replacement armrest and joystick.


----------



## WEAPON X

I can totally understand and therefore appreciate your scenario about staying in the black. 

If you only knew how my budget has grown into a monster dealing with my personal project. A somewhat intricate detailing of a 1:26th scale J II, upper deck only and scale figures!

- Ben


----------



## WEAPON X

Your idea set looks great! I hope you will revisit your thoughts on the two main control seats and make them available!

- Ben


----------



## drewid142

I already added a correction earlier... I'll do the seats, but they won't be cast and shipping when the kit goes out... the base set of figures will be all cast up and ready to go, though!


----------



## WEAPON X

drewid142 said:


> I already added a correction earlier... I'll do the seats, but they won't be cast and shipping when the kit goes out... the base set of figures will be all cast up and ready to go, though!


Cool, Most Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift

Drew- To make them VERY buyable for folks I suggest you price them as LOW as possible- get the base figures out asap. Just an idea to maximize your sales potential. I know you want to make some of that money back and FS figures should hit just as the kit is released- all in the timing! Maybe a FEMALE figure in leather(ha ha) might be a good extra to add later?
Put me down for a set of Chariot figures!
Gary:hat:


----------



## AJ-1701

That look great so far Drew so I'll be getting a set :thumbsup: 

My only thought would be to have skip look like he is in the back or side walls checking the instruments or similar, just for extra dynamics. 

As for the time frames, with the time it'll take to get the FS1 shipped down to OZ I can wait for the seats. I'm slowly learning to be more patient and wait for after market parts.  

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hi Drew

If you were thinking about extra figures how about one laying in one of the bunks?


----------



## Paulbo

Let's not all forget that figures can be reposed. Drew's got enough on his plate without making 57 different poses.

That said: Drew could you make one of the figures ... just kidding


----------



## drewid142

I think laying on the bunks could easily be accomplished with generic 1/32 figures... I'm guessing you could look around and find them. I would concentrate on figures that can be recognized as individuals from the show and in uniforms that can be recognized. In fact, generic 1/32 figures could be used for the seated figures, but mine will be recognizable as the characters and in recognizable uniforms.


----------



## AJ-1701

Paulbo said:


> Let's not all forget that figures can be reposed. Drew's got enough on his plate without making 57 different poses.


Fair point.  I wasn't trying to burden your work load Drew.  I just thought that all three up front could hide some of the top interior detail Moebius is doing. But thats our choice in this modeling game try it, change it or just don't use it  

For me I'll most likely just use Crane and Nelson because thats what I remember most as a kid from the show.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## drewid142

Flying Sub Figures Update!

The parts are off to the Prototyper! After a quick check with the fit and the caster, I'll be sculpting this weekend and they will go into production. I won't open up to take orders until I have 20 sets or so in my hands to make delivery nice and quick this time! Estimate finsihed parts pics in about a week, and open to orders in about 3 weeks or so!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Good news.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## starmanmm

Looking forward to see the final look on these.


----------



## RB

Drew, as much as I love Barbara Eden, I think you should have Susan Flannery as your female figure, if you include one. She played Admiral Nelson's secretary and she was on the Flying Sub at least once (was it Time Bomb?). 

I'm surprised thuogh that you don't have plans for a Patterson figure. I mean, Ski without Patterson? They're ALWAYS together. Maybe Patterson could be patterned for the bunk figure?


----------



## drewid142

I'll look into it RB... trouble is I'm not really a VTTBOTS guy... even though I do love the FLying Sub design a whole bunch.


----------



## Carson Dyle

RB said:


> Drew, as much as I love Barbara Eden, I think you should have Susan Flannery as your female figure, if you include one.


Enthusiastically seconded. I'll see if I can dig up photo reference.

I'm all about the inclusion of comely babes in FS models -- preferably in conjunction with a guest alien, robot, mummy or other baddy; said baddy to be sneaking up on said babe from behind. 

Those big forward windows make a perfect little presidium arch through which to stage miniature recreations of Irwin Allen-style "drama."


----------



## drewid142

Maybe a 1/32 scale Monster and "victim" pose... lady screaching in horror at the monster... or you want it sneaking up. If someone posts a pic of desired monster and there is some agreement, I'll knock it out after the main figure set ships. I'm doing them all as singles anyway so folks can choose exactly the ones they want.

Also... can someone point me to an episode in Season 2 volume 1 that has Susan Flannery in desired gab? Or is she in every episode? That is the DVD set I bought for this project. oh... but in reality, if you wanted Barbara Eden you could probably just paint Susan Flannery as a Blond and get away with it at 1/32 scale. I just Googles Susan Flannery... oooh


----------



## Carson Dyle

drewid142 said:


> ...or you want it sneaking up.


I'm picturing the rear hatch ajar, eerie light spilling through the opening as an Irwin Allenish sea-creature creeps toward an oblivious Nelson and Flannery, watery footprints in it's wake.

Can you whip that up for me by next month, Drew?


:lol:


----------



## drewid142

Well I'd leave the lighting and the footprints up to you... but if you can round up some reference on the creature I'll see what I can do. I just don't have time to do the legwork on this one. I think I could do up a good creature, accurate and true if I had good reference images.

I was kind of ignoring requests for the tacky monsters... but I like your visual description... you've sold me on the concept. A great addition... from a distance the flying sub model would still look "normal" but studying the view through the window could offer a whole new view! The spill ight from the tunnel could catch great specular reflections on a simple set of footprints "rubber stamped" onto the floor with a clear gloss.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Yeah, that's the idea.

I'm more than happy to do the leg-work reference-wise.

Thing is, if memory serves, some of the best (i.e. cheesiest) monsters showed up during the fourth season. I know the DVD release is pending. In the meantime, if someone would care to direct me to a suitable VTTBOTS monster-sporting episode, I'd be most grateful.

The green gill-man in the lower right-hand corner ain't bad, lol. Anyone know what season he's from?


----------



## RB

drewid142 said:


> Also... can someone point me to an episode in Season 2 volume 1 that has Susan Flannery in desired gab? Or is she in every episode? That is the DVD set I bought for this project. oh... but in reality, if you wanted Barbara Eden you could probably just paint Susan Flannery as a Blond and get away with it at 1/32 scale. I just Googles Susan Flannery... oooh


Drew, the episode with Flannery as Nelson's secretary Katie is called "Time Bomb" and should be in the DVD set you own. Katie was originally going to be a recurring character but plans changed and this was her sole appearance. However, the IMDB has Flannery as having appeared on Voyage two other times, once as "Stenographer" in "Hail to the Chief" and then once in "The Traitor" as "Edith Nelson"! Don't remember those...

Katie starts off looking rather demure at the beginning of "Time Bomb", but as the episode progresses, she gets more down and dirty AND loses much of her clothing in the process! Near the end she, Crane and Nelson, all in civilian clothes swim underwater from their secret mission to where Chip is waiting for them in the FS. You nver actually see her aboard the FS but is shown swimming up into the bottom hatch. At the end of the ep she's shown dripping wet on the forward of the Seaview's bridge with clingy blouse and skirt with no shoes. Those bastards Nelson and Crane just leave her standing there shivering! I guess she always has Chip...

Theoretically, you _could _do one female figure with with two individually molded heads, one patterned after Eden, the other Flannery. The clothes each wears aren't that dissimilar, a little paint and putty could take care of the differences!


----------



## RB

Carson Dyle said:


> The green gill-man in the lower right-hand corner ain't bad, lol. Anyone know what season he's from?


Don't remember the episode title, but it was that Voyage episode where some mad scientist had small doll-size figures of said Gill-man, which he would somehow bring to life (and at giant size to boot). One of those "stunt guy in monster suit wrestles Seaview model" episodes...


----------



## drewid142

Thanks guys! See if you can find a good monster and i will make it! I just realized something... looking through frames of VTTBOTS... after going to great lengths to get good shots of the Proteus Door/hatch mechanisms studying frames of Fantastic Voyage... and piecing together partials from a number of different frames... they used the exact same door as the interior doors of the seaview... and there are lots of good shots. There are interesting mechanisms on the inside of the doors... and I got all that detail into the parts for my upcoming Proteus kit. It looks like I got it right, anyway. 1/72 Proteus final parts will be on show and tell in a few days! But don't let me distract you! Keep looking for good monsters and I won't let you down!


----------



## Moebius

RB said:


> Don't remember the episode title, but it was that Voyage episode where some mad scientist had small doll-size figures of said Gill-man, which he would somehow bring to life (and at giant size to boot). One of those "stunt guy in monster suit wrestles Seaview model" episodes...



That was the Menfish episode if I'm correct. Season 2 I think. I recall me and Dave doing the Seaview research and watching this episode as it had many shots from different angles of the hull.


----------



## Seaview

Correct, it was indeed "The Menfish". This episode is also notable because just before it was filmed, Richard Basehart had suffered a heart attack, and Gary Merrill needed to fill in as "Special Guest Admiral".


----------



## Carson Dyle

Thanks, guys.

Drew, let me know if you'd like me to forward frame-grabs of Susan Flannery and the dreaded ManFish.


----------



## drewid142

Mr. Dyle... by all means! Send me some screens for reference and I will start working on them both. To reiterate... we are talking about a seated Flannery, and a standing "creeping up" monster that is roughly man sized or a bit larger.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Seaview

For really clear screen grabs of the "gill man" (although in nostalgic black & white), I'd steer you towards the late 1st season LIS episode, "A Change Of Space".


----------



## drewid142

OK... so I've got some egg on my face with delays in getting the next batch of Chariot figures out... they will go out soon... injured caster is causing problems. I'm using a different caster that is well established for the Flying Sub figures and I am planning to have them finished and in his hands this weekend. Here's a look at the figures...so far the shirt collars and and jacket fronts are sculpted... need to add the jacket lapels and finish the jackets and hair... spent a few hours today sanding down back and bottom on the Nelson figure to get him to fit his hands, the seat, and the repalcement armrests... I have to re-do the armrests... easy fix will have done in time to send off to caster this weekend. Note that you MUST use the replacement armrests to use the figures... the kit parts don't leave enough room for the figures legs. Double set of armrests will be included so even if you only get one figure you can make the two seats match. Also note that the joysticks for Nelson have his hands cast onto the joystick.

I hope you dig them... the photos don't really do them justice... and they have a way to go before they are finished... 

This time I won't be taking orders until I have 30 kits on-hand to avoid the pain of delays I am experiencing on the Chariot figures. The caster seems confident that he will be able to get them done quickly. I'm crossing my fingers on this, my second offering. Lot's more coming soon!


----------



## bane-7

Hi Drew

Im new to posting here, but I've been on the boards watching for years.
Most of my questions were always anwsered, so I never really posted.
Anyway, now I am, and I wanted to know if you have any plans to make 1/24 or 1/25 scale StarTrek figures to go with Randy Coopers TOS Shuttle?
Im getting one this week, and would love some good figures to go with it for a diorama.
LOVE your work BTW!!
Tye


----------



## drewid142

another layer of sculpt added to Nelson... added lapels and seatbelts

oh... Mr Dyle... were you able to scrounge up a full body pic of the Gil-Man?


----------



## drewid142

oh... bane-7 question. I would LOVE to, but I'm just one guy with a day job and a lot of projects tugging at me. Maybe someday in the future... but sorry to say it is not in the plans right now. I actually do have a project that might spawn such an outcome... Trek bridge crew in 1/24 in standing poses... not seated and such for in the Shuttle... but that too is months away.


----------



## Carson Dyle

drewid142 said:


> oh... Mr Dyle... were you able to scrounge up a full body pic of the Gil-Man?


I'll try and get to it tonight.


----------



## drewid142

I found a great source of VTTBTS scrren caps!

http://www.robertdowdell.com/VTTBOTS/

I'm doing Ski's jump suit... almost finished! Will post some pics of the masters before I send them off to the caster.

Hidden Expenses... about $10 worth of spit wet stretched out pointly little cosmetic application Q-Tips... Ski's jump suit is done! ...and it looks great! I was kind of worried about that one!


----------



## Seaview

Jeez, what a love letter of a fan site! Good pics, tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701

Seaview said:


> Jeez, what a love letter of a fan site! Good pics, tho. :thumbsup:


Thats what I thought when I stumble on this site early last year... 

But it had some good shots for doing the colours of the control room. :thumbsup: For those that don't have the dvd's.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## drewid142

Doing Finishing touches...

Pics are difficult as the facial features are kind of lost in the crazy transparent blue stuff that the prototyping was done in... but here's a peek at the almost finished figures!

NOTE - Nelson's hands are missing because they are molded onto a set of joysticks.

LEFT TO RIGHT - NELSON, CRANE, SKI

EDIT... Still have to sand down prototyping artifacts on pants, and add some cloth folds to legs... and add Ski's hair. Then... they are off to the caster!

This kind of work CAN'T be good for the eys!


----------



## AJ-1701

Looking really good. :thumbsup: Maybe I will use Ski after all.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## =bg=

drewid142 said:


> OK... I'm getting ready to do final figures for the flying sub... one last check with the experts...
> 
> They are pretty small... so they won't be very expensive. I'm doing 3 figures...with the idea being that you should pick 2 of them for your build. You may order them separately. I am not making extra seats, but I am making replacement armrests and joysticks to match the on screen better... larger joystick and armrest does not curve in to seat. I did a bunch of screen studies to make this determination.
> 
> I'm thinking the following (unless I hear otherwise from you guys)
> 
> Left Seat with hands on joysticks - Richard Basehart (Adm Nelson) in leather jacket (Estimate 5 foot 9 inches tall)
> Rightseat with hands NOT on joysticks - David Hedison (Capt Crane) in leather jacket (Estimate 5 foot 11 inches tall)
> Standing leaning over holding seat back - Del Monroe (Ski) in jumpsuit (Estimate just over 6 foot tall)
> 
> each figure will come with 2 sets of armrests and joysticks... there will be duplication of those tiny parts, but that way you can order only one figure and still not need any more bits.
> 
> Why third figure if not doing extra seats? I think almost everybody will build the classic 2 seat layout... the idea here is that nobody needs more than 2 of the figures... but you can do Crane and Nelson both seated, or you can do Neslon in Pilot seat with Ski standing holding back of passenger seat... interesting different layout with a little more dynamic.
> 
> Anyway... for now that's what I'm thinking. I will have them ready when the kit ships... if you feel storngly that I'm leaving something out, by all means chime in.
> 
> Pics of parts next week!


Um....Maybe Cora Peterson from Fantastic Voyage can stow onboard...


----------



## drewid142

Sorry bg... no plans for a 1/32 Cora... but there's a 1/72 and 1/24 Cora in the future!

I just finished resolving all the fit issues with the FLying Sub figures... A LOT of sanding and fixing, but Nelson's hands on the joysticks now fit to his wrists with his body in the seat. I'll be doing a little more polish and detail work over the weekend and the parts go to the new caster on Monday!

Here's my plan for taking orders and avoiding the problems I've had with getting the Chariot figures out...

When I have firm plans from the new caster I will set the prices and start taking requests for Paypal invoices... starting the "line". I won't send out the invoices until I have the kits in hand. If a paypal invoice is paid with a week or so the person's "place in line" based on when they requested the invoice will still stand. I am selling them as single figures... but for the catalogs I'll probably bundle them together. It will probably be about another month after I start selling them direct before orders start going out ot the catalogs.

As for Chariot figures... I just talked to the caster... he is trying to send me 18 kits this week... that would settle all the existing orders. Then he has to continue to build up my stock to meet future orders and orders to the catalogs.


----------



## Knight1966

I appreciate it's early days and apologies if this has been covered already but do you have a ball park price for postage of all three to the UK?
Stunning skills btw.


----------



## drewid142

as for UK shipping... need to research

As for ballpark price... it will be less than 20 per figure, probably about 15 per figure, certainly not less than 10 per figure. That's about all I know right now.

Each figure will include extra armrests so you could buy only one figure but still make both chairs "match" the look required to install the figures. Replacement armrests and joysticks are required to install the figures... included with the figures, as stated earlier. I will be offering some add-on seats and at least one more figure for doing the 3 or 4 seat configuration... still figuring that out... and if certain people come through with some research... I will even offer a tacky monster.

The kit parts do not leave enough room for the posed figures to sit in the seats... many screengrabs were done to reproduce armrests as included.


----------



## mastersupremo

Hello,
New in post here.
I send you a mails about the chariot figures, do you have a trouble in mail or you have many orders??
Sorry for take your time, still is possible order the chariot figures ??

Thanks!!!!!!
Sorry My english is very bad


----------



## drewid142

mastersupremo... I don't have any mail from you... send to [email protected]

Yes... still available... although experiencing painfull delays right now... should be back shipping soon. Send me an e-mail.


----------



## mastersupremo

Hello,

Thanks  

Mail sended.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GForceSS

Put me in line for a set of FS figures. Do I need to send you a email from now? MP


----------



## drewid142

Hi GForce... sorry for the delay in responding... day job is killing me, and I had a lot of little stuff to do to ship out the latest batch of Chariot figures.

Flying Sub figures are at the caster and test shots will get to me in a day or two I think. Then caster and I will finalize on prices and I will start taking orders. To avoid leaving people hanging after they have paid, I will keep a list but not actually send out the paypal invoices until the kit that person would recieve is in my hands. I hope to have a large number of kits in my hands very soon. Look here for a posting later this week to open up the list for orders.


----------



## drewid142

OK... READY TO TAKE ORDERS!

Flying Sub Figures

$12 Nelson – Seated with Hands on Joysticks
$12 Crane – Seated with hands not on joysticks
$12 Ski – Standing… leaning over back of seat
$30 All 3 Figures 

Each figure includes 2 pair of replacement armrests and joysticks so that modeler can make seats match even of they use only one figure…

Why replacement Armrest and joystick? 
I studied frame grabs, and determined that the kit part intruded a bit more than I think was correct over the seat… and test fits determined that a bit more room was needed to pose the figures without having their knees together. Also the kit part joysticks seemed a bit small to me when compared with the on-screen joysticks. These replacement parts are required to fit the figures into the seats… so factor that into your build plan!

Why 3 figures if there’s only 2 seats?
I’m pretty sure most folks will only want Nelson and Crane… so the two seated figures seemed like the “must have” set. I wanted to allow for some folks to do a more dynamic configuration. Also… many episodes included a 3 seat layout where there was a third seat seat in the middle but behind the two front seats, and still other episodes that exhibited a four seat layout with a pair of seats behind the pilot and co-pilot seats.

I will be offering additional seats very soon… which will match the kit part seats, but without the joysticks and controls on the armrests, as seen on-screen. I will also be offering a fourth figure… female seated, and a somewhat generic, but highly detailed and appropriate 1/32 scale Gil Monster figure in classic creeping scary pose. I don't expect to sell very many of those... but i will probably create a little 1/32 scale screaming lady in a bikini so it can work as a stand alone little figure kit as well.

Ordering
Send me an e-mail at [email protected]. Put "FS Figures" in the subject. Specify which figures you want and in what quantity. As soon as I have the kit YOU will receive in my hands I will send you an e-mail and a paypal invoice. If you want to pay by check, you can either request my mailing address and send the check now… or wait until I let you know your kit is available and suffer the delay of waiting for me to receive and clear your check.

Sorry for the primitive procedure… I will try to find time to set up a proper catalog site in the future.

Can we see the final parts?
Of course… but no. I’ll be posting pics of the final cast parts before you are asked to make payment, of course. Unlike with the Chariot figures, I won’t take any payments until I have your kit in my hands. The first kits are being cast right now. I’ve got some family crisis stuff going on… so I’m a little busy… but the parts are being made right now, and I know you guys want to get them as soon as possible… so to keep the ball rolling… this is what I came up with the move forward.

Also... sorry if it seems a little steep for such small figures... it's a tiny kit... casting expenses figured into it... boxes and other packaging actually factor in as anoyingly large percentage of final cost... it's kind of difficult to make such a small product... but I think you'll like the quality of the figures!


----------



## drewid142

Thanks to many for the orders placed so far!

I just got a pic of the cast parts from the caster. See Attached!

He'll be sending me kits on Monday... so when I get them I will start sending out Paypal invoices... hopefully next Wednesday!

Also... Every single order for Chariot figures has now been filled... a few people are still waiting for luggage (fell short) but over the next few days they will all have recieved their kits. Thank you all for you patience as I have been learning the ropes!

Also... 
IMPORTANT NOTE - 
If you plan to install my figures in your Flying Sub... DO NOT attach the kit part arm rest & joysticks... the figures will not fit into seats w/ armrests included with the kit... you MUST use armrests included with the figures!


----------



## Carson Dyle

drewid142 said:


> ...when I get them I will start sending out Paypal invoices... hopefully next Wednesday!


Good news!


----------



## drewid142

I've got the first Flying Sub figures! The caster had a little mishap with bubbles and had to rework some things, so I only have 5 sets right now... but he'll be sending more in a few days. Day job time crunch tonight... but I will look over the orders in the morning and send out the first 5 paypal invoices tomorrow! I hope to have more in just a few days... I'll let y'all know when they get in.

Oh... they look AWESOME. I'm very happy with them and I think you will be too!


----------



## drewid142

OUCH... it took over an hour but I just sorted through all my old e-mails... 

I sent out the invoices for the first batch of Flying Sub figures... I only got 5 sets yesterday so if you didn't get one... I expect a bunch more kits in a few days.

I'm designing a new list system for myself to try to keep things a little more sane


----------



## steve123

take your time...I'm not glueing mine together 'till she's all done...

You can always add the little guys...lol

Steve


----------



## GForceSS

Drew
Did you get my email to send me a paypal bill for a set? I just dont want o build this kit without figures and want to be sure I'm on your list. Thanks Much. Milt P


----------



## drewid142

Milt... I gotcha... you are #25 on a rather long list. Only 5 Paypal invoices have gone out so far... but I expect more kits very soon. I'll post each time I get kits... I hold out hope to get enough kits to get to you next week... but #25 might slip to the next batch... I'll do my best.

To all... please accept my apologies for not responding to all emails... my day job is heated up right now and i just don't have time to get the model work done AND spend time writing repsonses to the huge pile of emails I'm getting. More Chariot figures arriving today... more FS figures arrive in a few days. Other kits going into casting this week... LOTS going on! Thanks you all for you orders and support. I think you will all be vey happy with the Flying Sub figures... and I priced them to be very affordable!


----------



## GForceSS

Awesome thanks!!!


----------



## starmanmm

Question, for those that have the FS, will you be able to see the figures once you put them in and close up this puppy?

haven't seen one in person yet, so, sorry for the dumb question! :freak:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

starmanmm said:


> Question, for those that have the FS, will you be able to see the figures once you put them in and close up this puppy?
> 
> haven't seen one in person yet, so, sorry for the dumb question! :freak:


YES ! YOU WILL!


----------



## jbond

It's interesting--I like the way this version is configured as it really makes more of a "cockpit" for the Flying Sub than the Aurora version where the seats seemed to be just at the front of the hexagon with a good deal of space between them and the windows--here they really are right in front of the window with controls and displays hemming them in nicely. Any figures in the chairs would be VERY visible.


----------



## steve123

And they can see you too....

Steve


----------



## Thor1956

Drew,

Just to double check ... I sent an e-mail for the FS Figures ... I hope you got it ... 

I'm not in a great hurry to get them ... I'm also waiting for the VFX light kit ...

Dan


----------



## drewid142

Hi Thor

Well... I don't have any e-mails from Thor1956... but that may not mean much... and I have a few "Dan"'s in the mix...

I suggest you send me an e-mail to [email protected] and ask that I do a confirmation. I DO read every e-mail but i am kind of swamped right now...

I apologize for not responding to each e-mail... but in the wake of my recent family tragedy (mother-in-law passed away) I fell behind a few weeks...I am many e-mails behind in my correspondence... and I probably misspelled correspondence!

Drew


----------



## drewid142

I should have a bunch more Flying Sub figures tomorrow. I'll just keep working down the list... but keep an ete out for Paypal invoices if you are waiting.

Drew


----------



## Seaview

No problem, Drew, I'm patient. Besides, having the chariot Robinsons in hand tells me the of quality I'll be getting with Nelson, Crain & Kowalski, and am confident that they'll be worth the wait. :thumbsup:
Besides, it's no great trick to build up one of these Moebius beauties and hold off on the pilot's chairs to install until last.


----------



## solex227

Drew 

Just want to know where I am on the list. no rush I also emailed you from work and noted that I was solex227 here. Also, could you send pay pal to both emails please. Im on the road sometime and cant get to my personal email at times.

Thanks 
Alexander


----------



## drewid142

Solex... email sent.


----------



## John P

drewid142 said:


> I should have a bunch more Flying Sub figures tomorrow. I'll just keep working down the list... but keep an ete out for Paypal invoices if you are waiting.
> 
> Drew


Me! Me! don't forget me!


----------



## drewid142

John P... you are #19 on the list... so assuming there are no bad castings... you should get a paypal invoice tonight!

Drew


----------



## jbond

How about me...I'm down for Chariot figures, FS figures and the Proteus, no e-mails yet...


----------



## Seaview

What about li'l ole me?


----------



## drewid142

Sorry Peter... it looks like you waited until Mar 5 to place an order... so you are up around #35 ro so... caster is cranking... but I'd say you are still a few weeks away still.

Sorry to bear sad news...
Drew


----------



## Seaview

No problem, at least I'm on the list.


----------



## drewid142

Another batch of Flying Sub figures shipping out to customers this morning, and another batch on the way to me from the caster tomorrow... so I will send invoices to the next batch on the list.

Also... there's a bunch of folks that are holding place in line but have not completed the paypal payments... I've got their kits here... but if I don't get payment soon i will just move them down the list and free up some more kits for folks that want them. I'll send individual e-mails to those people to remind them and see what is up.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## MartinHatfield

Been lurking on this thread for a while, loving what you have done Drew. Just sent you an e-mail with my own request for a full set.


----------



## Aurora-brat

drewid142 said:


> Also... there's a bunch of folks that are holding place in line but have not completed the paypal payments... I've got their kits here... but if I don't get payment soon i will just move them down the list and free up some more kits for folks that want them. I'll send individual e-mails to those people to remind them and see what is up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drew


Hey Drew, I guarentee payment today if you move me up the list!

I know, I know, I have to wait my turn...


----------



## RB

Hey Drew, just a little something OT...how are your Proteus kits coming along? I know that you're incredibly busy with other things, but I did mention the project(s) to Viper6 over on the Modeling Board...


----------



## drewid142

Thanks for asking! The 1/72 Proteus is 99.9999% finished. I've been trying to find the 8 or 10 hours needed to finish it up and get it to the caster... in fact... I promised the caster I would get it to him by this weekend. I doubt she will be actually shipping before Wonderfest, but I want to have her totally in production and i want to bring 2 with me... one quick test build and one in parts... a great conversation piece over some beverages wearing nice LOUD shirts!

The delay has just been that my "day job" is killing me right now and I just don't have much time for anything, but she is my highest priority right now... and holy smokes is she beautiful!


----------



## Proteus

*Drew's 1/72nd scale Proteus*

Drew's 1/72nd scale Proteus is FANTASTICALLY AWESOME!!!!!!  I saw his prototype and the detail of the interior (control panels, electrical conduit, etc.) is going to knock your socks off. When it is ready for sale, I plan on being his first customer. Gotta have it......

Thanks Drew......:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

Brian (Proteus) ... is that you?

Drew



...more Flying Sub Figures arriving this Friday... so another batch of invoices will go out soon.


----------



## drewid142

Oh... one more thing... and kind of important. The logistics of offering the Flying Sub figures as singles is just killing me... so if you want to order less than the full set do it now... I will post again in a week to announce that they are now only available as full sets. Sorry... but I offered them as singles to try to take good care of everybody... but the reality of offering them as singles is just too much to keep track of.

Drew


----------



## SPIVEYA

Drew, Let me say that I have built the chariot figures and they came out great. I gave the first set i completed to my brother for his model, and am currently painting my second set . For anyone who is on the fence in purchasing the set you won't be sorry!
I also have recieved the flying sub guys and they look great. Is there any plans to add a set of figures for the pod?

thanks Adam Spivey


----------



## drewid142

Thanks Adam! Got any pics?

Yes... I plan to do Pod figures... but there's a lot in line in front of them! Up next is the 1/72 Proteus and the Bikini Girl Display for the Spindrift. I'll try to find time to get the Pod figures done... I know some folks really want them to complete their Pod build.


----------



## John P

Got my sub figgers! Thanks, Drew!


----------



## RB

Hey Drew, just got my figures Wednesday. This is my first order from you (won't be the last) and I'm extremely impressed. Not only are the figures and armrest accessories beautifully done, but the castings are excellent, and the box design and instructions are clean and well-laid out. Just a really nice presentation, and I highly recommend these figures for anyone who has bought the amazing Moebius kit.

Interesting though, I thought I'd seen all the VTTBOTS episodes. But it looks like I missed the one where Ski's hair was dyed blond. Gotta hit those DVDs again!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Proteus said:


> Drew's 1/72nd scale Proteus is FANTASTICALLY AWESOME!!!!!!  I saw his prototype and the detail of the interior (control panels, electrical conduit, etc.) is going to knock your socks off. When it is ready for sale, I plan on being his first customer. Gotta have it......
> 
> Thanks Drew......:thumbsup:


I'll arm wrestle ya for it:wave: 
(the place in line, not the kit)


----------



## Seaview

RB said:


> Interesting though, I thought I'd seen all the VTTBOTS episodes. But it looks like I missed the one where Ski's hair was dyed blond. Gotta hit those DVDs again!


 
That must've been crewman Stu "Man, dig that crazy fish!" Riley.


----------



## drewid142

Oops. Will fix in the painting instructions. Thanks!

Brown. So much for "attention to detail".

Drew


----------



## RB

drewid142 said:


> Oops. Will fix in the painting instructions. Thanks!
> 
> Brown. So much for "attention to detail".
> 
> Drew


Actually, Ski's hair was jet black, with a red jumpsuit:



As per Seaview's post, you may be thinking of surfer dude Stu Riley, shown here with Lee and Kowalski:



Or possibly Ski's joined-at-the-hip buddy and fellow Seaview crewman Patterson:



BTW, Del Monroe aged into quite a distinguished looking guy:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0598489/

I think I might follow your original painting guide for Ski Drew, just to see what he'd look like. I'll just say the look was from the 4th season, when things got REALLY wacky on the Seaview!:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

Oh well... so I'll fix the painting instructions... but you gotta admit... for 1/32 scale the actual physical likeness is pretty sweet! With the mag goggles on, a tiny blob of Apoxy Sculpt on his head, and a few old dental tools... I tried to get the hair right! I'm really looking forward to seeing someone's painted up figures! Come on guys! Post some pics! 

Drew


----------



## RB

drewid142 said:


> Oh well... so I'll fix the painting instructions... but you gotta admit... for 1/32 scale the actual physical likeness is pretty sweet! With the mag goggles on, a tiny blob of Apoxy Sculpt on his head, and a few old dental tools... I tried to get the hair right!
> 
> Drew


Oh, like I said previously, no complaints Drew, I think the figures are great! I'm going to take my time on them, but I'm sure the rest of the folks on the thread will be sending in shots of the finished figures before you know it. The other guys here work fast! I've got some of the Archer 1/32 eye decals specifically for these figures. Have never used them so it's going to be an adventure.

Thanks again Drew!


----------



## drewid142

no worries RB... I tried to communicate levity with the little smily face at the end. I'm not worried at all... although I do try not to screw stuff like that up! I am SUPER glad you guys are happy with them! I'm also very interested in your thoughts on the 1/32 eye decals!

Happy Modelling!

Drew


----------



## drewid142

Lucky 13 more Paypal invoices just went out... I've got a new batch of Flying Sub figures ready to ship out! I also sent individual e-mails to all concerned.

Drew


----------



## drewid142

Since it was brought up earlier... and at the risk of hijacking my own thread... which is actually a thread I long ago hijacked from Carson Dyle... I present the final hull top for the 1/72 Proteus before priming and final final polish. I've been working on her the last few days, along with a giant Bikini Spindrift display stand...


----------



## Aurora-brat

drewid142 said:


> Since it was brought up earlier... and at the risk of hijacking my own thread... which is actually a thread I long ago hijacked from Carson Dyle... I present the final hull top for the 1/72 Proteus before priming and final final polish. I've been working on her the last few days, along with a giant Bikini Spindrift display stand...


Tell us more about the giant Bikini Spindrift display stand.

Any photos of that particular work in progress?


----------



## drewid142

You can see some stuff about the Bikini display stand over at the Science fiction board on the this thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239774


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Drew, your figure set looks amazing!!! I hope you plan to continue to offer them for some time. Until I got my own Moebius FS, I hadn't even looked into this thread (really loved the idea of Blue Men in your development photos in the FS-1!! LOL!) until now. I'm unfortunately stuck for $ for ordering anything for a month or so and I have other commitments to pay for first.

They look great, though!! Nicely done!


----------



## Aurora-brat

drewid142 said:


> You can see some stuff about the Bikini display stand over at the Science fiction board on the this thread...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239774


Thanks for the link Drew, boy put me down for one!


----------



## Thor1956

drewid142 said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing someone's painted up figures! Come on guys! Post some pics!
> 
> Drew


Be careful about what you ask for ... I just finished the figures ...

















These fit beautifully and look great :thumbsup:

All I need now is to get Randy' light kit built and installed ...

More pics to follow ...

Dan


----------



## Thor1956

Here's another photo ...


----------



## solex227

Sweet! Great job!!!! I cant wait of my own to show up!!!


----------



## Thor1956

Just be sure to test fit the chair arms for Nelson before you clip anything as suggested in Drew's instructions. I clipped a little too much and had to fix it ...

Other than that, these are a breeze to install.


----------



## drewid142

AWESOME! Thanks for posting those pics! That's actually the first time I've seen them painted up or installed fully!

Drew


----------



## AJ-1701

Got mine in todays post and yes... Drew has done it again.  Just like the chariot figures these are fantastic. 

Thanks again Drew :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## drewid142

Right On Alec!

Thanks for the kind words! I look forward to seeing what you do with them!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## drewid142

I should have another batch of Flying Sub Figures tomorrow, and I have 6 kits that the buyers haven't responded to the payment requests yet... so they will be added into the mix tomorrow... more Paypal invoices going out tomorrow night when I have the kits and I have inventoried them!

Also... for those interested... the 1/72 Proteus Hulls are almost done and they look super.  I was supposed to send them to the caster already, but i am polishing up the surfaces to get real nice casting on them. You can see pic here...

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=Proteus72AlmostFinishedLarge.jpg

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=Proteus72AlmostFinished3.jpg

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=Proteus72AlmostFinished5.jpg

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Proteus 72 scale/?action=view&current=Thruster.jpg

be sure to click the upper left corner to view full size picture!


----------



## enterprise_fan

I like it and I want one.:thumbsup:
That is if it not too expensive.:freak:


----------



## drewid142

Sorry for the brief dead period here... I had my caster booked on setting up all the Proteus molds... he just sent me another batch of Flying Sub figures, and promises a great big batch in just a few days... so I should be able to catch up on all the folks waiting for theirs... hopefully still wanting them. Look for Paypal invoices tonight, and another batch this weekend, I hope.

Chariot figures... still waiting... I think after wonderfest I will let my new caster get set up to do Chariot figures too. My sincerest apologies to folks wanting a set of Chariot figures... I realize that so many months have gone by you probably just gave up. I'll see if I can breath some new life into that product when I get the new caster working on it.


----------



## RB

Hey Drew, quick question if you have the time.

I know that you're swamped with projects as it is (and I hope they're a success for you). Seeing how well you've done with very small figures for your two Proteus kits...I was wondering if your far-future plans might include a full bridge complement for the large Moebius Seaview (or the small one for that matter). The 1/128 Seaview is a fantastic kit, but its figures have rather doll-like proportions. I'm sure it'd be another big-selling item for you. In any event, thanks for all the projects you've been bringing to fruition. Wish I was going to Wonderfest so I could see your Proteus in person!


----------



## solex227

RB said:


> Hey Drew, quick question if you have the time.
> 
> I know that you're swamped with projects as it is (and I hope they're a success for you). Seeing how well you've done with very small figures for your two Proteus kits...I was wondering if your far-future plans might include a full bridge complement for the large Moebius Seaview (or the small one for that matter). The 1/128 Seaview is a fantastic kit, but its figures have rather doll-like proportions. I'm sure it'd be another big-selling item for you. In any event, thanks for all the projects you've been bringing to fruition. Wish I was going to Wonderfest so I could see your Proteus in person!


YES! I sent a email to Drew about this idea like 3 weeks ago, I hope he is taking notes while hes finishing up on other projects. the figures in 1/128 scale for the Seaview would be wonderful! And would do the kit much good!:thumbsup:
Im sure other builders out there would agree and would purchase a set for their Seaview builds.

Solex227


----------



## Carson Dyle

I've been meaning to post these for a while.



















At this amplified scale they may appear a little rough around the edges, but seen with the naked eye they make welcome additions to the FS interior. 

Thanks again, Drew!


----------



## solex227

Rob 

Class A job !! Im waiting on my replacement crane figure to come in! and you just made me want to work on those figures alone with that great paint job you did!:thumbsup: Would like to see you do another thread on your build!


Alex


----------



## Carson Dyle

solex227 said:


> Would like to see you do another thread on your build!


Thanks for the kind words. Drew did a swell job on the figures.

After taking a little break from my Flying Sub in order to finish another model I'm back at work, and will post an update to my thread soon.


----------



## drewid142

FANTASTIC paint job Rob!

Your Crane went out this morning Solex... sorry for the delay.


----------



## solex227

drewid142 said:


> FANTASTIC paint job Rob!
> 
> Your Crane went out this morning Solex... sorry for the delay.


No prob Drew 

Rob did a fantastic job on the figures... Drew maybe you should ask him to use some of his shots for the box art...:thumbsup: or as a painting guide.. hes spot on for how they look on the show.

Solex227


----------



## drewid142

HUGE UPDATE!

I have something like 50 Flying Sub Figure sets here... 

more than enough to fill every single order... but the day job and the test build of the 1/72 Proteus have taken every waking second... so I can't ship them out until after Wonderfest... I get on a plane tomorrow morning. I apologize to all who are waiting... but the other thing...

The www.crowsnestmodels.com site is up and running. 

The only thing "in stock" right now is the Flying SubFigures. I just got a large order of Chariot figures... but I have to take care of everyone on the waiting list before I put any into the catalog. Everything else will get stocked up as soon as they are ready. The site itself is a little lean right now... I'll be sprucing it up further, but it works!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Congrats on the site launch!

are you sure you are getting enough sleep? you don't want to nod off at the 'fest. those kids are cruel and they have super glue:wave:


----------



## John P

I really like how most of your stuff costs $0.00! I'm ordering everything before the price goes up!


----------



## drewid142

HAHA

I'm putting together enough kits to ship to ALL the waiting orders on the flying sub... AND... tomorrow I will assemble Chariot figure kits... still short 3 kits there... but FINALLY catching up. My SINCERE apologies to folks that have been waiting sooo long for those. I'm getting my act together. Emails will go out to the wait list in the next 2 days.

Thanks for your patience! I will have all these production problems fixed before the Jupiter 2 figures ship! What can I say... I'm new at this... but I am learning and fixing problems. Thanks again for your patience and support!


----------



## starmanmm

Nice little army you got there!


----------



## starduster

These are awesome figures, will you be making any more figures for the LIS chariot ? Karl


----------



## teslabe

starduster said:


> These are awesome figures, will you be making any more figures for the LIS chariot ? Karl


Drew does make figures for the Chariot, take a look at his website...:wave:


----------



## drewid142

starduster may be referring to the fact that I haven't shipped any Chariot figures for a few months... I actually have 22 kits here, I got them the day before Wonderfest... but they are missing the luggage parts... which should be here soon. So... YES there will be more Chariot figures going out. I fear that most of the folks wanting them may have moved on... but I should be sending out emails to the last folks on the waiting list in the next few days and then I will start adding them to the available stock on the new catalog site www.crowsnestmodels.com which went live about a week ago.

I now work with more than one caster and am working on getting the production pipeline running smoothly.


----------



## drewid142

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

There are now 57 full sets of Flying Sub figures in stock on my new catalog site...and more coming soon! I just spent 2 hours weeding through my old aol e-mail rat's nest of back orders and sent e-mails to all the folks on the list waiting... but I fear i may have missed some. I'm just telling folks to go to the new website and place their orders so I can move onto the fancy new system that keeps track of things for me. If you were waiting for a single figure, please send me a fresh e-mail at [email protected]... otherwise... please go to the new website to order the Flying Sub figures there.

I thank any of you who have waited far too long for your patience. I think I am getting the kinks out of the whole production pipeline. Chariot figures are also getting restocked... but may be another 2 weeks or so before they are made available.

Cheers

Drew

Go to www.crowsnestmodels.com to place orders


----------



## WEAPON X

*Modified Crows Net 1:32 Scale Flying Sub Figures*










Head, neck, seat harness extensions to back of chairs and tiny throat microphones!

Credits:
1. Mr. Lars Liljeblad, CA - modified, assembly and painting detailing of the; Head, Neck and chairs (Professional Model Builder / commissioned)!
2. Mr. Ian Lawrence, UK - built my Moebius Models 1:32 scale *"FS-2"* (XFS-38 Searay) with tons of custom features (Professional Model Builder ray)/ commissioned)!
3. "I have been Blessed from above with two new friends for LIFE. Thank You GOD for introducing both; Mr. Lars L. and Mr. Ian L., to me"! -Ben G.
4. FS-2 Rcap
5. FS-2's WIP Historic


----------



## solex227

:thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X

solex227 said:


> :thumbsup:


@solex, a Big Thank You! :wave:


----------



## fortress

Hey there Drew!

I was wondering were there any plans to make a figure set for
the Moebius Flying Sub kit that would be based on the IA movie
"City Beneath the Sea"? I noticed that some folks out there have 
began to transform their FS-1 into Aquafoils based on the 
moive and there now a set of great decals from TSDS.


Admiral Matthews & Commander Patterson seated;
http://a2.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/4/e9254b95147e8d2149dc081bb0879bce/l.jpg

http://212.117.161.128/images/cache/screen_image_310523.jpg


----------

